
Ask HN: Games that will teach me new ways of thinking / skills - peteretep
I have a piece of paper from an academic institution that tells me I&#x27;m a smart guy with a huge enjoyment of learning new things. But experience suggests I can exclusively learn new things by actually doing them.<p>This means I can either struggle through turning technical documentation, textbooks, lectures, and so on, and then go and teach myself how to actually do the things afterwards -- which is hard -- or I can find learning resources that are setup for my style of learning, which is immediately rewarding.<p>From another thread here on HN, I recently found Human Resource Machine, which I love, and which (sort of) teaches you the basics of interacting with a simple chip. Some of the harder exercises there have caused me to write a little DSL which pretends to be an assembler so that I can solve the problems in an IDE. This has in turn probably piqued my interest enough to actually write some real assembly language.<p>I want more games that will teach me ways of thinking while having fun. I would rather whatever it teaches me expands my mind a little. I love both Civ and Simcity, but all I&#x27;m really learning while playing each is the algebra behind the respective game engines. I&#x27;m also not that interested in games that might give me a very shallow snapshot of history -- I&#x27;d rather watching a film!<p>On my short-list so far, from some quick searching:<p>- Rocksmith 2014 - teaches you guitar<p>- Dragonbox - apparently has an adult-version of teaching you more algebra<p>- MS Flight Simulator<p>- Kerbal Space program - orbital physics<p>- Duolingo, maybe<p>Any other recommenations?
======
david927
Chess : lichess.org

